# Time for the bunny blast



## cheese_god (Oct 1, 2007)

This snow is getting me excitied for the bunny blasting, anyone else excitied?[attachment=0:3ezhl88p]011.JPG[/attachment:3ezhl88p]


----------



## Kraizee (Sep 17, 2007)

_/O _/O _/O


----------



## JAT83 (Sep 9, 2007)

Dare ya to eat it :shock: :lol: :rotfl: _/O


----------



## cheese_god (Oct 1, 2007)

eat it huh? well atleast the gutting part is pretty much done


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

Good lord.... what the hell was that thing shot with??


----------



## JAT83 (Sep 9, 2007)

bazooka? lol :lol:


----------

